# From 25 down to single figures in a year



## robert.redmile (Feb 11, 2015)

Hi - I'm absolutely convinced I can do this. I'm an obsessive by nature, cannot stand losing, and hate to be bad at anything.

I have bet my mate a weekend away I can do it. I've got until Dec 31st.

I'm practicing like mad, and trying to do this the right way - but as ever would welcome the input of the forum.

So, how do I go about this?

cheers, Rob


----------



## D4RK1 (Feb 11, 2015)

16 shots is a lot to lose. Good luck. Get some lessons and practice 10 hours a day. You should be fine ;-)


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 11, 2015)

Have a lot of natural ability and play lots and lots of golf 

It's a very regular challenge and I guess the success rate is very very small


----------



## guest100718 (Feb 11, 2015)

Good luck, many have tried, and have given up after a month or 2...... From the ones i have seen give it the full year they seem to plateau around 13ish


----------



## ger147 (Feb 11, 2015)

robert.redmile said:



			Hi - I'm absolutely convinced I can do this. I'm an obsessive by nature, cannot stand losing, and hate to be bad at anything.

I have bet my mate a weekend away I can do it. I've got until Dec 31st.

I'm practicing like mad, and trying to do this the right way - but as ever would welcome the input of the forum.

So, how do I go about this?

cheers, Rob
		
Click to expand...

Start saving, a weekend away could be expensive


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 11, 2015)

robert.redmile said:



			Hi - I'm absolutely convinced I can do this. I'm an obsessive by nature, cannot stand losing, and hate to be bad at anything.

I have bet my mate a weekend away I can do it. I've got until Dec 31st.

I'm practicing like mad, and trying to do this the right way - but as ever would welcome the input of the forum.

So, how do I go about this?

cheers, Rob
		
Click to expand...

I'll donate Â£20 to the charity of your choice if you do it!


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 11, 2015)

Get some new clubs


----------



## guest100718 (Feb 11, 2015)

Do you have a proper handicap? or just use an online tracker. I have seen the juniours at my place go from high 20s to single figure during a year, but they are juniors and play all day everday in the summer.


----------



## User62651 (Feb 11, 2015)

How long has it taken you to get from 28 to 25? If its a month great, if its 3 years oh dear.

Golf ability is mainly god given, sure you can improve but there's only so much lessons/practice will do.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Feb 11, 2015)

big ask good luck! yourtgoing to need to play a lot of comps so best keep most weekends clear.


----------



## HickoryShaft (Feb 11, 2015)

maxfli65 said:



			Golf ability is mainly god given, sure you can improve but there's only so much lessons/practice will do.
		
Click to expand...

So it's official then ....God doesn't like me !


----------



## Duckster (Feb 11, 2015)

Few questions:

How old are you?  How long have you been playing?  How much money do you have to throw at lessons, range, playing and new gear?  Can your mate choose a weekend abroad as Barcelona's nice.


----------



## rosecott (Feb 11, 2015)

Have you worked out how many qualifying competitions you would have to (successfully) play in?

You should have started by now.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 11, 2015)

maxfli65 said:



			How long has it taken you to get from 28 to 25? If its a month great, if its 3 years oh dear.

*Golf ability is mainly god given, sure you can improve but there's only so much lessons/practice will do.*

Click to expand...

After reading Bounce by Mathew Syed (well worth reading for anyone as it is a great book) I'd completely disagree. 

The vast majority of people are good at things as the do more effective practice than anyone else.  Yes you need to have some kind of coordination, but lots and lots of effective practice (i.e. not just hitting balls down a range ad nauseam) and lessons could get the chap there.  But I agree that it is a very tall order, especially if he has a job, family, any kind of social life.


----------



## londonlewis (Feb 11, 2015)

My advice is to buy this book and see if you can glean any advice from it. It can be done, of course it can and don't listen to anyone who says it can't. Good luck to you and let us know how you get on. 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dream-On-Hackers-Challenge-Break/dp/0856408417


----------



## CMAC (Feb 11, 2015)

yep, it can be done and has been by many-


----------



## Fyldewhite (Feb 11, 2015)

If you are an absolute beginner to club golf and have just got a handicap then I think you have a chance as it's possible to get some fundamentals right and make massive strides in scoring.....coupled with a fair amount of natural ability. If you have been playing a while and are still off 25 then I don't think it's a realistic goal within 12 months.


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 11, 2015)

I don't think you can play in enough qualifying events in one year. Or do you just mean playing one round in +9 or better? Either way, you likely to hit a wall at around 12-14. Good luck and let us know how you get on.


----------



## muttleee (Feb 11, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			After reading Bounce by Mathew Syed (well worth reading for anyone as it is a great book) I'd completely disagree. The vast majority of people are good at things as the do more effective practice than anyone else.  Yes you need to have some kind of coordination, but lots and lots of effective practice (i.e. not just hitting balls down a range ad nauseam) and lessons could get the chap there.  But I agree that it is a very tall order, especially if he has a job, family, any kind of social life.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure hard work plays a big part but to be really good I think you need the head start that good sporting genes will give you.  Would Tiger and Rory be as good as they are (or were, in Tiger's case ) if their fathers hadn't been very good players too (both off scratch in their prime, I believe)?  You can argue that they spent more time practising because their dads were keen but if that's the biggest factor, there should be a few great players who are offspring of enthusiastic 24 handicappers.  I wonder if there are?


----------



## Imurg (Feb 11, 2015)

rosecott said:



			Have you worked out how many qualifying competitions you would have to (successfully) play in?

You should have started by now.
		
Click to expand...

This is key...
If there are not enough comps to play in then you're on a hiding to nothing from the off.
And no matter how much you improve, you have to perform with a card in your hand.
Good luck.
Its by no means impossible but it takes a lot of effort


----------



## Slab (Feb 11, 2015)

Good luck to you, if there's a sweepstake I'll guess you'll reach 15 handicap 

But whatever you reach try to enjoy the golf 
(hating playing badly/losing aren't always good traits to have when trying to improve)


----------



## john0 (Feb 11, 2015)

Getting down to single figures isnt easy, and in some cases can take many, many years.......can't it Homer?


----------



## apj0524 (Feb 11, 2015)

Good Luck, I made a promise to myself to get below 15 from 25 last year and despite playing 2 ~ 3 times a week and practicing at least twice a week did not manage it, run out family good will and competitions.  I am sure you are younger and more talented than me, but I would say, it is difficult to say the least


----------



## muttleee (Feb 11, 2015)

londonlewis said:



			My advice is to buy this book and see if you can glean any advice from it. It can be done, of course it can and don't listen to anyone who says it can't. Good luck to you and let us know how you get on. 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dream-On-Hackers-Challenge-Break/dp/0856408417

Click to expand...

That book is slightly misleading imho as the author played off 15 as a teenager, so he wasn't a "typical" 24 handicapper in that he already knew he had the ability to go a lot lower than that.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 11, 2015)

I don't think its impossible, it won't be easy though.

I went from never playing before/ getting a handicap of 24 then getting down to 12 in 3 months.


it took me another 2 years to get to 9


----------



## robert.redmile (Feb 11, 2015)

Wow! great response, thanks!

Ok, i'll be as honest as I can be.

1. I'm 44, 6ft 1, and 16 and half stone.
2. I've always been pretty good at sports - played county football and rugby. And was first team captain at Lincoln Rugby club until 3 years ago. Played in first team until I packed in at 41. If I set out to do something I usually achieve it.
3. I'm not rich, but not poor, so I can chuck a few quid at it (already have!!)
4. I play Taylormade RSi 1 irons, daddylonglegs 2 putter. Calloway X Hot drivers.
5. I've been having lessons, and will continue to do so.
6. On the range I'm pretty good.
7. On the course I'm poor. My range game rarely translates to the course.
8.  I have recently started to read avidly both the mechanical and mental side of the game I think the mental game is key for me, due to my "personality issues"!! lol.
9. I play off 25.4 but have not had a review since October, since then I've practiced a lot.
10. I shot 90 at the weekend, and felt I played badly - it was off forward tees and winter greens so not sure the usefulness of this as a barometer of my skill.

I think I can shoot mid eighties as soon as we get off winter tees and onto proper greens.

I'm setting myself up to to make a fool of myself, but I'm 100% convinced I will do this barring serious injury.


----------



## drewster (Feb 11, 2015)

Someone mentioned the 12 wall. My guess is that it will take you much longer to get from 12 -single figures as it does from 25-12 ! Either way this is a huge task and just make sure that you enter a many Qualifying comps and opens as you can. I'll take 16 in the sweepstake .


----------



## robert.redmile (Feb 11, 2015)

ps - its an entry into the Woodhall Spa Central England England foursomes plus room I've bet.

And I cannot win the prize - I either pay for the weekend, or we go halves as I don't want to win anything, just want to achieve my goal.

And I started playing last summer.


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 11, 2015)

john0 said:



			Getting down to single figures isnt easy, and in some cases can take many, many years.......can't it Homer?  

Click to expand...

Here from fishy fishy fishy


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 11, 2015)

Good luck. You're going to need it, it's an incredibly ambitious target. I'd advise doing a lot of research, and reading/watching all the material put out by The Dan Plan, John Richardson, and to give a perspective on how hard it's going to be, take a look at http://www.youtube.com/user/scratchinayear. He started off as a 25 handicapper, trying to play a scratch round. He started well, was updating his youtube regularly, and playing a lot of golf, but as it got towards winter he's fallen off a lot, and his best round is 17 over so far, and he has 3 months left. Golf is hard.


----------



## User62651 (Feb 11, 2015)

You didn't say how long you've been playing golf just you haven't had a review since October- did you start golf in 2014?

I went 36 to 9 in 2 seasons as a junior, then 11 to 6 as an adult in season 3. Never got much better than that as once work etc kicks in you've had it! That was with a lot of practice, next to no lessons, terrible equipment and no golf in winter.

1 season is tough but not impossible. Handicap secretary can cut you down if you're clearly a bandit so I don't think you need as many comps as others have suggested. There are also abundant open tournaments which qualify for handicap you can enter unless they have handicap limits which would exclude you.


----------



## MendieGK (Feb 11, 2015)

guest100718 said:



			Do you have a proper handicap? or just use an online tracker. I have seen the juniours at my place go from high 20s to single figure during a year, but they are juniors and play all day everday in the summer.
		
Click to expand...

Also need to remember that they are getting stronger every day too. thats a key part of it.


----------



## Duckster (Feb 11, 2015)

drewster said:



			Someone mentioned the 12 wall. My guess is that it will take you much longer to get from 12 -single figures as it does from 25-12 ! Either way this is a huge task and just make sure that you enter a many Qualifying comps and opens as you can. I'll take 16 in the sweepstake .
		
Click to expand...

This is very true!  I came down from 24 to 16 in one year.  Then 16-12 the year after and have been yo-yo ing between 10 and 13 since.  Still not cracked the single digit handicap, but aiming to this year after finally following my own advise and getting lessons!


----------



## MendieGK (Feb 11, 2015)

Personally i dont think its possible, theoretically you would have to get cut pretty much every round you played, and exceptional scoring adjustments would slow you down big time as you'll need to suddenly drop additional shots to get cut. 

when people ask me about handicaps my view is this

difference between 25-18 - not massive - bit of course management and regular playing - its fairly easy
18-12 - slightly bigger
12-9 - a big difference
9-5 - same as 12-9
5-scratch - HUGE
Scratch to Pro (proper pro) - WORLDS apart.

This is just MHO and i wish you all the luck but i dont see it.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 11, 2015)

It's a big ask but not impossible, as others have said.

Whether you succeed or not it'd be interesting if you report back on progress. You might get a few snide remarks but I think most would offer advice and encouragement....

Good luck with it. Anyway, what you doing posting here - you need to hit the range!


----------



## robert.redmile (Feb 11, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			It's a big ask but not impossible, as others have said.

Whether you succeed or not it'd be interesting if you report back on progress. You might get a few snide remarks but I think most would offer advice and encouragement....

Good luck with it. Anyway, what you doing posting here - you need to hit the range! 

Click to expand...

I do - about 4 times a week, and play at least once, sometimes twice. And think about the game more than any normal person should!

I have a great wife, and our lifestyle  allows us to do pretty much as we like. My wife rows, and is pretty keen on fitness, so she never gives me a hard time  - my daughter only needs me as a "taxi service" and I carry my clubs with me in the car, in case I can snatch an opportunity!

I really appreciate the advice, and if you don't mind will update with my progress  - it will act as a driving force for me, and when I get stuck, which I surely will, i'll need your encouragement!


----------



## MendieGK (Feb 11, 2015)

robert.redmile said:



			I do - about 4 times a week, and play at least once, sometimes twice. And think about the game more than any normal person should!

I have a great wife, and our lifestyle  allows us to do pretty much as we like. My wife rows, and is pretty keen on fitness, so she never gives me a hard time  - my daughter only needs me as a "taxi service" and I carry my clubs with me in the car, in case I can snatch an opportunity!

I really appreciate the advice, and if you don't mind will update with my progress  - it will act as a driving force for me, and when I get stuck, which I surely will, i'll need your encouragement!
		
Click to expand...

Make sure you enter all of the matchplay events at your club too! just to really annoy all the members already moaning about your handicap


----------



## Rumpokid (Feb 11, 2015)

Drive it 300 yards and you'll be fine...


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 11, 2015)

robert.redmile said:



			I do - about 4 times a week, and play at least once, sometimes twice. And think about the game more than any normal person should!

I have a great wife, and our lifestyle  allows us to do pretty much as we like. My wife rows, and is pretty keen on fitness, so she never gives me a hard time  - my daughter only needs me as a "taxi service" and I carry my clubs with me in the car, in case I can snatch an opportunity!

I really appreciate the advice, and if you don't mind will update with my progress  - it will act as a driving force for me, and when I get stuck, which I surely will, i'll need your encouragement!
		
Click to expand...

Also try and remember it is supposed to be a pleasurable pass time.  You admit having an obsessive personality and you sound pretty hard core with regards to what you do and plan to do.  So make sure you are actually enjoying the journey so to speak.


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 11, 2015)

Do you have GAME Golf? Be interested to track your progress on there  I'm personally trying to break 85 this year. My best round so far is 92, and been playing seriously about 18 months, and will be using GAME Golf to track my improvements. It would be a decent investment if you're looking to seriously improve. There are a load of us on here that use it, and it's great for tracking your scores, and working out where you need to improve.


----------



## GeneralStore (Feb 11, 2015)

As the "Dream On" book suggest, beating par in a single round vs getting down to scratch are very different. You are clearly dedicated, have some sporting ability and with lessons and the right coaching, then I could see you beating par before the end of the year. No doubt its the hardest game I know of.

My best advice is:
1) Find the right pro - that is someone who will buy into your goals and get onboard for the journey. Any pro can show you the positions to make a good swing, but the right coach will get you to feel and understand what you are trying to do and will keep at it in many different ways if required until you get it. 
2) Practise is obviously important, but the quality is as important as the quantity. Practise breaks down into 3 different categories: technique (dont care where the ball goes, its all about the mechanics), measure (how many fairways can you hit on the range out of 10 with a driver, etc..) and pressure (hitting different shots, keeping score and having to hit a certain goal before you call it a successfuly practise session). There is no point in going onto the measure stage if you have major swing flaws. Get your pro to help you draw up the practise schedule and then have the discpline to stick to it
3) Play regularly (as much as possible without affecting your practise time) with top quality players that are at the level that you want to get to or better, its amazing what you pick up from good golfers. Playing lessons with your pro are also a good idea
4) Mental game - read up about it, if you are struggling with issues then go and see a sports psych. If you cant control your emotions on the course and put yourself in the right mindset you will have no chance, regardless of what you can do on the range
5) Athleticism - probably less of an issue with you, but flexibility and core strength make a big difference. Even if your pro shows the positions you need to be in for your swing if you arent physically aboe to do so then you wont be able to improve as efficiently. Pilates is great for this
6) Finally, equipment. Get the easiest to use equipment that works for you and stick with it. Changing all the time is not going to help you get better and using fancy looking blades isnt going to get you there

It has nothing to do with luck, enjoy it and report back


----------



## jamielaing (Feb 11, 2015)

I've just come back to golf in May and rejoined the club I played in as a junior. Am playing off of 11 and my aim (and bet with my playing partner) is for a handicap under 7 by the end of the season.

My advice-

You CAN do it! Knowing this is a massive part of the battle. 

Set goals and targets, don't look at everything as a 16 shot reduction required. Start by playing to bogey and count your score this way. That allows you to always be around YOUR par. There is nothing more demoralising than thinking you are 12 over through 14 when actually this is a great score for you but the thought of being highly over is a killer.

Embrace mental golf. Start reading about how to mentally prepare, pre shot routines and visualising the shot. Helped me no end.

Course management. Start thinking about where you would like to play your second shot from and aim for there, even if that means an iron from the tee. Also, on par 4s where you struggle to reach in two start playing to reach in 3. Taking that extra hit out of your swing will put you in a good position rather than playing from the trees.

The right equipment. Make sure your clubs are right and help you reduce shots.

Stats help. Keep stats when you play and identify what needs work. Helped me really zone in on the fact that my putting was shocking.

Don't count your score (if you can help it!). Me and my PP started doing this recently and it helps no end. When you are starting a comp tell everyone you don't want to know your score after nine. This happened to my friend last week and he went from -1 after nine to finishing +6 after 18. 

Finally, think about what you need to complete your goal. For me its 4 shots at 0.2 reduction. That's -20 for the season. This across a few medals is easily reachable. For you its more but still certainly do able.

Good luck and practice what you identify as your weak areas and keep doing it until it's second nature. Then you step up with all the confidence in the world.

Sorry for the long winded response, this just got me typing and I couldn't stop!


----------



## John_Findlay (Feb 11, 2015)

londonlewis said:



			My advice is to buy this book and see if you can glean any advice from it. It can be done, of course it can and don't listen to anyone who says it can't. Good luck to you and let us know how you get on. 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dream-On-Hackers-Challenge-Break/dp/0856408417

Click to expand...


Just read that last week. Didn't get his handicap down to scratch. That would be daft. However he did play a level par round within a year of playing off about 18+

Lessons, driving range every day, putting green all the time and practice your pitching and chipping like a demon. Perfectly possible for you, mate. Kids do it all the time.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 11, 2015)

robert.redmile said:



			ps - its an entry into the Woodhall Spa Central England England foursomes plus room I've bet.

And I cannot win the prize - I either pay for the weekend, or we go halves as I don't want to win anything, just want to achieve my goal.

And I started playing last summer.
		
Click to expand...

Good News!


If its the Mens foursomes then your bet will be safe as getting a place in that event is hard as nails as its full every year. 

If its the mixed then you had best get practising as there are always a few spaces available.

Oh and good luck by the way, I hope you do it. Where do you play your golf?


----------



## pbrown7582 (Feb 11, 2015)

I would go easy on the reading of mechanics leave that to your coach/pro just read and the mind side if thing bob rotella etc.


----------



## philly169 (Feb 11, 2015)

I'd love to see a swing vid if you're 25 now. Going down to single figures in less than a year is pretty tough and I'd expect would need to not have a full time job..

Are you a member and playing official competitions or just using an online golf handicap tool and playing social rounds?

Good luck with it, but can't really see it happening. If it does il donate Â£10 to HFH.. Would need to see an official handicap cert though...


----------



## robert.redmile (Feb 11, 2015)

great news about the foursomes! but I'm a gent, so will pay for something similar!

I play at Holme Hall in Scunthorpe.


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 11, 2015)

I would concentrate on honing the short game.   Once you safely get the ball away off the tee around 200 yards and can knock an iron near the green, it's all a matter of getting up and down.   

Don't waste your time in search of the perfect swing.   Beautiful Swings don't score score you points.   

That's what I would do for the challenge.   Quickest way to 9.  Many including myself swing like choppers and still knock it round in the 70s.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 11, 2015)

robert.redmile said:



			great news about the foursomes! but I'm a gent, so will pay for something similar!

I play at Holme Hall in Scunthorpe.
		
Click to expand...

You played at Forest Pines in your part off the world?  Nice set up there, worth visiting if you haven't.


----------



## londonlewis (Feb 11, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			I would concentrate on honing the short game.   Once you safely get the ball away off the tee around 200 yards and can knock an iron near the green, it's all a matter of getting up and down.   

Don't waste your time in search of the perfect swing.   Beautiful Swings don't score score you points.   

That's what I would do for the challenge.   Quickest way to 9.  Many including myself swing like choppers and still knock it round in the 70s.
		
Click to expand...

agreed, you are a chopper.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 11, 2015)

robert.redmile said:



			great news about the foursomes! but I'm a gent, so will pay for something similar!

I play at Holme Hall in Scunthorpe.
		
Click to expand...

I like Holme hall nice course, If you can get to single figures there in a year you will have done well :thup:

You can always go on the reserve list for the foursomes event, you never know if a space may become available.


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 11, 2015)

londonlewis said:



			agreed, you are a chopper.
		
Click to expand...


Darn tootin &#128513; no pictures on the scorecard


----------



## Leereed (Feb 11, 2015)

I reckon you could have a round in single figures if everything works on the day.but a official handicap will be difficult.Anyway good luck.I play off 15 and my best is playing to 8 several times.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 11, 2015)

Not a chance mate.
Sorry.
Not so bad when you are off high double digits but as soon as you get down to a proper handicap, say 13, it begins to get really, really tough.
Rob (a 13 handicapper)


----------



## ScienceBoy (Feb 11, 2015)

robert.redmile said:



			And was first team captain at Lincoln Rugby club until 3 years ago. Played in first team until I packed in at 41.
		
Click to expand...

Ha I played a single game for Lincoln as a kid (14ish), we (Grimsby) were away at you and you guys only had 14 turn up. I drew the short straw


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 11, 2015)

If we're talking Congu H'cap then its a huge ask. 
You'll have to play a hell of a lot of qualifiers especially towards the end of the season which is likely to be the end of October. More comps = more potential 0.1s when your having an 'off day'
I honestly think you'll need to get to 11.5 by the end of June then batter it for 4 months to have any chance of getting the next 3 shots off. 

Advice.. Simple, Range and Short game at least 2 hours a day minimum 5 days a week. 
On course practice= 2 qualifiers a week minimum.


Good luck :thup:


----------



## louise_a (Feb 11, 2015)

Good luck with you quest.

I am currently 12 (11.9) and hope to get down to 9, (I will settle of 9.9) this season and I think my biggest stumbling block will be mental, I am already thinking, I need to par half the holes, and even more if I anything worse than a bogey.

I guess has you have already played sports to a relatively high standard, unlike myself,  then you will have a positive mindset.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 11, 2015)

It can be done. Whether you can or not is a different question. I've got a low as 10 and stagnated in the last two years or so in my on pursuit of single figures. I can get there but having gone to 12, it's still going to need some consistency and good play. That's the biggest issue for me and most club golfers...consistency. Oh that and my dodgy short game


----------



## chrisd (Feb 11, 2015)

Sorry but 2 games a week won't do it unless you're super talented. You'll never get as much from range practice as real play on the course. You really do need to get on the course all your spare time to play and practice and use the range to groove changes

I do wish you well trying though


----------



## MikeH (Feb 11, 2015)

Been reading this thread with great interest. Really enthused to hear everyones positive comments. Good on the forum, good on Rob. Will be checking in to hear progress!


----------



## john0 (Feb 11, 2015)

MikeH said:



			Really enthused to hear everyones positive comments. Good on the forum
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure it won't last, normal service will be resumed shortly


----------



## virtuocity (Feb 11, 2015)

Remember that you have 10 supplementary cards you can submit each year as well.  Be sure to use these on calm, clear days when you have a good chance of taking on the course.


----------



## User62651 (Feb 11, 2015)

9 isn't that a low handicap but you'll need a decent short game which is reliant on feel through practice as much as technique so focus hard on short game for big hcap gains. Many players hit in the 70s with average long games.


----------



## robert.redmile (Feb 11, 2015)

9 feels low to me maxfli!

cant believe the response, and all it does is give me more energy to achieve this!

There are 2 types of people I've met in life. The "I can't" and "I can".

well I fall into the latter, and I will do All I can to achieve this.

if I fail, it won't be because I didn't try, it will be because of some other reason. But, I will have fun trying to get there.

Given the interest, how do we set up a " can Rob do it poll?" !! Lol.

and to everyone who has said they will donate if I do it, please send your donations to "get connected" a charity for young people having a tough time when I do, "do it"(and post proof please!!!!)

i'll give them 100 quid if I don't. On top of the weekend away that I've promised.


----------



## Simbo (Feb 11, 2015)

maxfli65 said:



			How long has it taken you to get from 28 to 25? If its a month great, if its 3 years oh dear.

Golf ability is mainly god given, sure you can improve but there's only so much lessons/practice will do.
		
Click to expand...

Utter horse manure!!

If you think you can do it, you're half way there already mate!! A good attitude is an extra club in your bag.
It's a big ask, no doubt, keeping up the enthusiasm, staying injury free, getting good weather all comes into it. But IMO for someone prepared to roll the sleeves up and get stuck in it can be done, 9 is a good level handicap and a big target to aim for, but  like has been said once you get to 12/13 it will become more difficult but 12/13 can be done with a pretty ropey swing, no offence to anyone, lol. Staying positive, Perseverance and determination is required here.
Sometimes playing opens helps as the standard scratch for visitors tends to be a bit higher, making it easier to get a cut. 

People with big goals achieve big things!!


----------



## Nlincsfinest (Feb 11, 2015)

You can't knock the lads desire but get your wallet ready!


----------



## Nlincsfinest (Feb 11, 2015)

Play with players that are better than you on a regular basis to help you along


----------



## Markw (Feb 11, 2015)

robert.redmile said:



			Wow! great response, thanks!

Ok, i'll be as honest as I can be.

1. I'm 44, 6ft 1, and 16 and half stone.
2. I've always been pretty good at sports - played county football and rugby. And was first team captain at Lincoln Rugby club until 3 years ago. Played in first team until I packed in at 41. If I set out to do something I usually achieve it.
3. I'm not rich, but not poor, so I can chuck a few quid at it (already have!!)
4. I play Taylormade RSi 1 irons, daddylonglegs 2 putter. Calloway X Hot drivers.
5. I've been having lessons, and will continue to do so.
6. On the range I'm pretty good.
7. On the course I'm poor. My range game rarely translates to the course.
8.  I have recently started to read avidly both the mechanical and mental side of the game I think the mental game is key for me, due to my "personality issues"!! lol.
9. I play off 25.4 but have not had a review since October, since then I've practiced a lot.
10. I shot 90 at the weekend, and felt I played badly - it was off forward tees and winter greens so not sure the usefulness of this as a barometer of my skill.

I think I can shoot mid eighties as soon as we get off winter tees and onto proper greens.

I'm setting myself up to to make a fool of myself, but I'm 100% convinced I will do this barring serious injury.
		
Click to expand...

I am not sure you will carry this out if my experience and your current scores is anything to go by!
I started taking golf seriously at the same age as you, 44 and only played now and again. I was also a ex county league footballer, same height and weight as well! same as you, not rich not poor and had lessons, got clubs that helped me, ping g2's, not sure how they compare in forgiveness to your irons but I can tell you there is a lot more forgiving drivers which you need than the callaway xhot, I briefly had one but nowhere near as forgiving as say a callaway FTIQ or FTIZ, I still use the FTIZ at a 7 handicap now, to me the best driver ever made. Anyway, I was a night worker at the time, played 4 times a week and had monthly lessons and my handicap came down like this from initial 23 from 3 cards entered...

Year 1 - 23 down to 13
Year 2 - 13 down to 11
Year 3 - 11 down to 9
Year 4 - 9 down to 6
Year 5 - 6 up to 7!

when at 10+ handicap I was having to score 74-75 rounds to chip away at the handicap but it was worth it.

Best of luck in your quest.


----------



## stevelev (Feb 11, 2015)

Is there any way rob can just play in as many comps and games as possible but then ask for an independent review of his handicap right at the end of the challenge.

Just a thought because if he is shooting sub par on most qualifiers by a good amountthen his handicap may get to around 12 or 11, with an annual review slashing another couple of shots he could be in with a shout. 

It would be good for someone using the forum to make such a big change, plenty do exceptionally well every year. Lets all get behind him, keep his belief and motivation and hope he does it so more will try to follow.


----------



## Merv_swerve (Feb 11, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			Personally i dont think its possible, theoretically you would have to get cut pretty much every round you played, and exceptional scoring adjustments would slow you down big time as you'll need to suddenly drop additional shots to get cut. 

when people ask me about handicaps my view is this

difference between 25-18 - not massive - bit of course management and regular playing - its fairly easy
18-12 - slightly bigger
12-9 - a big difference
9-5 - same as 12-9
5-scratch - HUGE
Scratch to Pro (proper pro) - WORLDS apart.

This is just MHO and i wish you all the luck but i dont see it.
		
Click to expand...

This is accurate.


----------



## davemc1 (Feb 11, 2015)

Really interests me this thread. I'm the same handicap as yourself and want nothing more than to be better. However reading the amount of commitment needed is something I'm probably not going to be able to touch.
Are goals are light years away tho. Right now I'd be happy playing to 25 as I'm really struggling. My aims are just to end the year lower than I've started it.

as others have stated, good luck and keep us all informed :thup:


----------



## Merv_swerve (Feb 11, 2015)

I think it's a stretch to be honest.
As someone who started of 28 and is now on 10, I can give a informed opinion on how it goes to drop down and lose a lot of shots.

Even recently I dropped a lot from 24 to 12 in just over a season and last year got from 12 to 10.  I think both were equally tough and count them as both excellent achievements.  You need some really good scores, preferably a couple of ESR's along the way.
As has been said before the lower you drop, the harder it is to get down.  Your buffer gets smaller and margin for error is diminished, and the reductions are less per shot.  Just how aware of the handicap system are you?  I'm not even sure you can drop that much in a season.  Ideally you would have been smashing the winter comps and get a nice big cut from an annual review, give you a head start from day 1 of qualifiers.

All else I can really say is bloody good luck fella and all the best!


----------



## robert.redmile (Feb 11, 2015)

I know it's a stretch! But I play with a couple of brilliant mates who both play off 9. 
And whilst they are infinitely better than me at the moment, and their games very slick, neither of them appear to playing at a level that seems unattainable and beyond me.

I watch them and think " wow, these are really good golfers, I can't wait until I'm that good" NOT " omg, I will never be _that good" 


_in summary, a 9 handicap whilst a massive stretch and difficult goal to achieve, it seems to be achievable - and one that I will achieve by the end of the year.
rob


----------



## Jimbop90 (Feb 11, 2015)

The way I see it, from what people have said regarding the difficulty in getting cut that much, and from yourself and how committed you will be plus your sporting background. My prediction is that by this time next year you will be shooting in the 70's 80+% of the time, but you might not make it on officially being a single digit player.

I'd be very interested in keeping up with your progress though, and of course wish you all the best!


----------



## rustyb (Feb 11, 2015)

Rob,

Good luck i have no idea whether you can do it or not but I love the attitude. I have a very similar personality to yours, i started playing regularly in October and my mates and wife think im obsessed. And I probably am. but that can be a real advantage sometimes especially when you want to acheive a goal. Are you going to play in a load of competitions? or are you just tracking online?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 11, 2015)

robert.redmile said:



			I know it's a stretch! But I play with a couple of brilliant mates who both play off 9. 
And whilst they are infinitely better than me at the moment, and their games very slick, neither of them appear to playing at a level that seems unattainable and beyond me.

I watch them and think " wow, these are really good golfers, I can't wait until I'm that good" NOT " omg, I will never be _that good" 


_in summary, a 9 handicap whilst a massive stretch and difficult goal to achieve, it seems to be achievable - and one that I will achieve by the end of the year.
rob
		
Click to expand...

You seem to have a real positive attitude, that's cracking.

Just make sure you keep spending quality time on the putting green, this should improve your scores no end.

Also I know it's not easy but try and not to put unnecessary pressure on yourself in qualifiers, what will be will be, more pressure and your going to find yourself with a load of 0.1s back in no time at all.

I really hope you do it, I think its a tall order but definately not unachievable if you keep form through the whole season. Good luck.


----------



## MC72 (Feb 11, 2015)

A good out starting point for you would be to go out and play a couple of what I'd call "assessment rounds". Play 18 holes of golf as you play at the moment, don't do anything but play your current game but you need to take note of a few things; 1) how many fairways you hit 2) where your second shots are going
3) how many putts you take 4) where your misses go with respect yo the green 5) how many par 3 greens you hit. Please note that nowhere have I mentioned how far you hit it as that's nowhere near as important as "where" you hit it.

After the assessment round/rounds take a look at your own stars and this will tell you what your weaknesses are abc allow to start prioritising what needs fixed first.

I think you'll find that keeping the ball in play is your issue right now but that'll change as you improve. There's older guys 
at my course who play off 6 and 7 and they're neither long nor particularly great strikers of the ball but they're never off the fairway, and their approaches and short game are reliable and their overall game very consistent.

If you're crap off the tee sort that first. Possibly by leaving the driver out the bag for a while whilst you practice to get better with it. If you're not hitting a lot of greens check where you're missing as it may just be alignment. Overall understand why you're not getting oar on each joke and thus way you'll truly understand why you're off 20 something just now.

I would suggest prioritise getting consistency off the tee, consistency with your putter, then work in your irk s and shirt game. As you get better you're shirt game will back e mire and more important. Just my own personal feeling, but a good short game may only partially benefit you if your big problem is carving balls OOB or into trees off the tee.

I think you can do it but it's not endless aimless hours at the range that will get his there, it'll be practising what you know is causing you shots.

Good Luck and keep us posted on your progress 

MC72




robert.redmile said:



			I know it's a stretch! But I play with a couple of brilliant mates who both play off 9. 
And whilst they are infinitely better than me at the moment, and their games very slick, neither of them appear to playing at a level that seems unattainable and beyond me.

I watch them and think " wow, these are really good golfers, I can't wait until I'm that good" NOT " omg, I will never be _that good" 


_in summary, a 9 handicap whilst a massive stretch and difficult goal to achieve, it seems to be achievable - and one that I will achieve by the end of the year.
rob
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Val (Feb 11, 2015)

We've seen these challenges before and the biggest issue is the poster never comes back so whether you do it or not at least update us. 

Best of luck


----------



## ADB (Feb 11, 2015)

Val said:



			We've seen these challenges before and the biggest issue is the poster never comes back so whether you do it or not at least update us. 

Best of luck
		
Click to expand...

Why not start a blog

I am sure you have plenty of motivational ammo in this thread, but you shouldn't underestimate the difference between shooting 9-over off the yellows with your mates and playing to a single figure handicap off the whites in competition....it really is different gravy. 

Best of luck for the year and remember that good course management and shot selection is equally as important as technical proficiency - some would say more so.:thup:


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 11, 2015)

IMO you should invest in some lessons and learn and establish some very good basics very quickly.  If you just practiced like crazy with what you have now with probably bad habits, a poor grip (potentially), etc then you will improve a bit but it will only get you so far. 

Personally I think this is probably the main reason why golfers can get to mid handicap OK but then find it very difficult to break into single figures. Too many grained in bad habits and faults in the swing to get the consistency needed. Best to start as you mean to go on.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 12, 2015)

Simbo said:



			If you think you can do it, you're half way there already mate!! A good attitude is an extra club in your bag.
It's a big ask, no doubt, keeping up the enthusiasm, staying injury free, getting good weather all comes into it. But IMO for someone prepared to roll the sleeves up and get stuck in it can be done
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, I still stand by my original statement. I'm not "picking on him" (please don't think I am) but take Homer as an example. Nobody on here has as much commitment, enthusiasm or sheer "bloody mindedness" as him. He eats, sleeps and dreams golf. I have never, ever, met anyone with as much enthusiasm over _*ANYTHING*_ than Homer. He is _*OBSESSED*_ with getting down to single figures and spends almost every spare moment trying to achieve this goal. If anyone deserves to do it, it's him.
But how many years have we all watched him fail, despite his practice regime and countless lessons, and he was off 10 to start with!
If Rob manages to get down to single figures from his current handicap in a year, I will donate Â£100.00 to the charity of his choice. No problem. I'd love to see him do it, it would be Â£100.00 well spent.
But I honestly do not think it is possible in that time scale, no matter how commited he is.


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 12, 2015)

robert.redmile said:



			great news about the foursomes! but I'm a gent, so will pay for something similar!

I play at Holme Hall in Scunthorpe.
		
Click to expand...

I guess you won't be able to play much in sunny Scunny in November and December, so your deadline has effectively moved to the end of October-ish.


----------



## MadAdey (Feb 12, 2015)

I always think that one of the first things you need to learn is course management. You got to learn how to keep the ball in play and not loose silly shot through reloads. 

Get some one lessons now and get those changes bedded in before spring comes. When April arrives you need to hit those comps and hit 18 by May. Same again during May and get down to 14/15. Then you still have 3 months to knock those last few shots off to hit 9. But to get cut fast enough in reality you are going have to have a few rounds in the mid 70s.

Ive said many times about someone I played with at Spalding. He got from 25 to 12 in a season, but he was having lessons and playing 3-5 rounds a week. He stopped at 12 because the golfing season ran out on him. He played nearly every competition that season and just couldn't play enough to get cut fast enough to hit single figures.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 12, 2015)

shortstuff said:



			I guess you won't be able to play much in sunny Scunny in November and December, so your deadline has effectively moved to the end of October-ish.
		
Click to expand...

Not much during February and March I'll wager so you are now looking realistically at 6 or 7 months


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 12, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Sorry, I still stand by my original statement. I'm not "picking on him" (please don't think I am) but take Homer as an example. Nobody on here has as much commitment, enthusiasm or sheer "bloody mindedness" as him. He eats, sleeps and dreams golf. I have never, ever, met anyone with as much enthusiasm over _*ANYTHING*_ than Homer. He is _*OBSESSED*_ with getting down to single figures and spends almost every spare moment trying to achieve this goal. If anyone deserves to do it, it's him.
But how many years have we all watched him fail, despite his practice regime and countless lessons, and he was off 10 to start with!
If Rob manages to get down to single figures from his current handicap in a year, I will donate Â£100.00 to the charity of his choice. No problem. I'd love to see him do it, it would be Â£100.00 well spent.
But I honestly do not think it is possible in that time scale, no matter how commited he is.
		
Click to expand...

I thought you were in sales?
Don't they teach you PMA


----------



## MashieNiblick (Feb 12, 2015)

Good luck. I think it will be tough in a year. Two would be more realistic and do-able.

I'm one of those who plateau-ed at 10-12 for 2 decades before a run of good scores this year got me down past the magic 9.4 line.

As others have said it is partly about the system as much as your golf. It would be interesting to see what sort of scoring pattern/progession is needed given the number of qualifiers/supplementary rounds you are planning on. What would you need to be shooting to lop off the necessary .4s, .3s and point .2's?  Might help you understand what you actually need to do and give you some interim milestones/targets.

Whatever you do good luck. Main thing is to enjoy doing it. If you love golf it doesn't matter what your h'cap is.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 12, 2015)

There also now the benefit of the ESR, which we don't have in Scotland. I think that is a factor in your favor as well.

when i went from 24 to 12 for those 3 months i didn't work and played 5 times a week and when i wasn't playing i was chipping balls in the garden.

There was a guys started the same time and  at the same handicap, he went for lessons from day 1, he was still a higher handicap after the first year but  2 years later he was off 3 where i was only just getting to 9.

he gave up after that as he couldn't get lower than 3 which would be enough for most.


----------



## MendieGK (Feb 12, 2015)

Jimbop90 said:



			The way I see it, from what people have said regarding the difficulty in getting cut that much, and from yourself and how committed you will be plus your sporting background. My prediction is that by this time next year you will be shooting in the 70's 80+% of the time, but you might not make it on officially being a single digit player.

I'd be very interested in keeping up with your progress though, and of course wish you all the best!
		
Click to expand...

I would argue that most 6-7 handicappers dont shoot in the 70's 80% of the time...... let alone 9!(on a par 72 course)


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Feb 12, 2015)

Getting at least two ESR's is going to be crucial. I went from 20 to 13 last season, getting an ESR made that possible without playing a vast number of qualifiers (probably about 10 or 11), I then ran out of season to go lower. Not sure I would have done though.


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 12, 2015)

Good luck. I think 25-9 is possible, I've gotten from 28 to 12 in 3 years, I didn't play or practice regularly and had a newly born daughter in the same period, which has made golf quite irregular. So I like to think I could have succeeded in a similar challenge if I'd played twice a week with a bit of practice in-between. It's also more difficult up here in Fife due to the lack of any qualifying comps between October and March, so I think it'll be easier if your club has a longer season.

It's interesting to read the opinions on the difficulties of getting from 12 to 9 as that's my goal (or better) for this year.


----------



## drewster (Feb 12, 2015)

If you ever fancy a practice round at Elsham you're more than welcome to come over for a knock and see how it's not done by a 13 handicapper !!!


----------



## robert.redmile (Feb 12, 2015)

lovin' the level of interest! 

a few points of order...........

Scunthorpe is only 150 miles north of London, its more midlands than north, and the warmth emitted from the Steelworks allows us to bask in above average temperatures than cities on the same meridian - our course has only been closed I think for 4 days this last year, and is in incredible condition for the time of year!

I started playing in June last year, but took things more seriously from November as the level of banter and mickey taking from my friends became unbearable - new clubs, lessons, reading, gadgets etc.

Latest game change improvement tool to land in Lincoln is an "orange whip" from the US PGA - very excited to think I can practice in my garden every night! (this on top of my power band, and yellow wrist gadget thingy which I cant work out how to use yet)

I've also read "golf is not a game of perfect" by Bob Rotella in the last week, and have bought the whole series, as well as audio books which I can listen to whilst travelling on my job.

I have managed to get next week off, and in between ferrying my daughter will be able to play 3 times next week, plus practice every day.

For those that have promised to pay charity when I do it, I thank you  - my chosen charity is "get Connected", which helps young people having a tough time.

Putting remains my nemesis, and I can't get to the practice green before dark, so this is part of my focus once we get the clocks turned forward and we get some light nights - for the moment it's all about pitching and chipping.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 12, 2015)

Jimaroid said:



			Good luck. I think 25-9 is possible, I've gotten from 28 to 12 in 3 years, I didn't play or practice regularly and had a newly born daughter in the same period, which has made golf quite irregular. So I like to think I could have succeeded in a similar challenge if I'd played twice a week with a bit of practice in-between. It's also more difficult up here in Fife due to the lack of any qualifying comps between October and March, so I think it'll be easier if your club has a longer season.

It's interesting to read the opinions on the difficulties of getting from 12 to 9 as that's my goal (or better) for this year.
		
Click to expand...


Jim , i can't see you not getting lower that 9. you have a good swing ( in fact a very good swing) hit the ball a good distance and can putt.

You may have the same  problem i did in that you play at more than 1 course.

When is was off 12 i was a member at 3 golf clubs one an easy parkland with the CSS always  1 or 2 under Par and a links always 2 over par.

I play a lot during the week at the easy parkland that didn't demand accuracy or a great short game. At the weekend i would then rock up for a medal at the links and struggle to get anywhere near my handicap. 

It wasn't until i ditched the parkland i started getting better at links golf and once id had a season of just golf on one course my handicap came down. went from 12 to almost 8 that year.

That might not be the case for everyone in this situation, but one course helped me understand what i had to do to get lower scores better.


----------



## Nlincsfinest (Feb 12, 2015)

I'd like to introduce myself as one of robs regular playing partners and the chap he has the bet with. What a great response to his article and so much positivity is great. He honestly is obsessed with the game and on achieving this target. I pity his family at times and even mine when he's texting me at obscure times with his ideas and scores! I know he will read each and every one of these posts and take it all on board. I look forward to updating you all from this side of the fence!


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 12, 2015)

robert.redmile said:



			lovin' the level of interest! 

a few points of order...........

Scunthorpe is only 150 miles north of London, its more midlands than north,
		
Click to expand...

Dear boy you are positively is the south east as far as I'm concerned


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Feb 12, 2015)

OP, you're clearly a skilled sportsman and this will be you're greatest asset - you understand what it takes to do well at a sport. IMO you'll need to get skilled at several elements basically in the following order:

1. Managing yourself and your way around the course with the game you have on a specific day
2. Short game - putting and chipping
3. Have a decent shot off the tee; driver, 3 wood, hybrid; makes little difference as long as it gets you down the fairway 200ish yds relatively reliably
4. Decent distance control with wedge shots (those 100yds and less shots)
5. Reasonable bunker play - getting it out and on the green
6. Ironplay - ignore the long irons, use hybrids

You've a tough task but it's doable if you play a ****load and learn what works for you. Lessons will probably help but they're no substitute for hitting balls and learning how to make it work for you - they can accelerate the process but I know plenty of successful players who've had none. Watch other successful golfers and see how they get it done. Many ways to skin a cat as someone said.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 12, 2015)

robert.redmile said:



			lovin' the level of interest! 

a few points of order...........

Scunthorpe is only 150 miles north of London, its more midlands than north, and the warmth emitted from the Steelworks allows us to bask in above average temperatures than cities on the same meridian - our course has only been closed I think for 4 days this last year, and is in incredible condition for the time of year!

I started playing in June last year, but took things more seriously from November as the level of banter and mickey taking from my friends became unbearable - new clubs, lessons, reading, gadgets etc.

Latest game change improvement tool to land in Lincoln is an "orange whip" from the US PGA - very excited to think I can practice in my garden every night! (this on top of my power band, and yellow wrist gadget thingy which I cant work out how to use yet)

I've also read "golf is not a game of perfect" by Bob Rotella in the last week, and have bought the whole series, as well as audio books which I can listen to whilst travelling on my job.

I have managed to get next week off, and in between ferrying my daughter will be able to play 3 times next week, plus practice every day.

For those that have promised to pay charity when I do it, I thank you  - my chosen charity is "get Connected", which helps young people having a tough time.

Putting remains my nemesis, and I can't get to the practice green before dark, so this is part of my focus once we get the clocks turned forward and we get some light nights - for the moment it's all about pitching and chipping.
		
Click to expand...

Try putting on a carpet at home.
Being able to hole out regularly from 6ft will help enormously.
With regard to your course, up to a point, how often its closed has little relevance. Its how many qualifiers you can play in. The course and weather more ght be fine over the winter but if the qualifiers stop: n October then you have your work cut out.
As a Cat 4 player you come down 0.4 for every shot below CSS so its not unusual to knock several shots off the handicap quite quickly. Once you get to Cat 3(21?) you go down 0.3 per shot. Once you hit Cat 2(12?) Its only 0.2 per shot....so it gets harder - so you need to get going asap.!!
To get 9.4 from 12.4 bounded to be a cumulative 15 shots under CSS with no 0.1 increases..
Believe me, that takes some doing. ESR's help but they drop you quicker so you have to play better yo maintain it.

Good Luck


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Feb 12, 2015)

Nlincsfinest said:



			I'd like to introduce myself as one of robs regular playing partners and the chap he has the bet with. What a great response to his article and so much positivity is great. He honestly is obsessed with the game and on achieving this target. I pity his family at times and even mine when he's texting me at obscure times with his ideas and scores! I know he will read each and every one of these posts and take it all on board. I look forward to updating you all from this side of the fence!
		
Click to expand...

I genuinely hope he manages it but it is a very tough challenge, early improvement can be very rapid, the final fine tuning from say 15-9 might be his hardest time.

My efforts to get from 12 to single figures pale in comparison.

I will also pledge Â£50.00 to his charity if he manages it.


----------



## MendieGK (Feb 12, 2015)

robert.redmile said:



			Putting remains my nemesis, and I can't get to the practice green before dark, so this is part of my focus once we get the clocks turned forward and we get some light nights - for the moment it's all about pitching and chipping.
		
Click to expand...


By yourself a putting mat for the house if you dont have a suitable carpet. If you do have a carpet practice 4-5ft putts to a tee, it will. If you do that the hole will feel massive on the course.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 12, 2015)

Good luck Rob, highly doable in my view as you seem to be genuine [unlike many of the BS merchants that seem to embrace golf]

Some wee pointers.

Ignore all scores except medal rounds played off back tees. The only true pointer to improvement.
Double the amount of practice you think you need, the other 50% on the short game only.
When practicing off grass/sand, play the ball as it lies [don't tee it up on a tuft]
Try to play with low handicappers only.


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 12, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			It wasn't until i ditched the parkland i started getting better at links golf and once id had a season of just golf on one course my handicap came down. went from 12 to almost 8 that year.

That might not be the case for everyone in this situation, but one course helped me understand what i had to do to get lower scores better.
		
Click to expand...

Shucks, you're too kind.  Interestingly, more competitions over the links is one of the biggest ways I hope to hit my goals this year. We'll see how it pans out, I'm thinking that the larger greens and more consistent surfaces will help me on my way.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 12, 2015)

Jimaroid said:



			Shucks, you're too kind.  Interestingly, more competitions over the links is one of the biggest ways I hope to hit my goals this year. We'll see how it pans out, I'm thinking that the larger greens and more consistent surfaces will help me on my way.
		
Click to expand...

Last time i played the new, the greens were quick but very bumpy.... not a good combination

You just need to cut out that odd bad shot every couple of holes and make them a bogie rather than a double


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 12, 2015)

Hitting the ball off the tee quite long will be a huge advantage in getting to this target.  You could probably get by on a smoking short game, long off the tee and ok irons. 

At 6ft 1 & 16 stone id say you have a bit of power in you.  Use it to your advantage.


----------



## robert.redmile (Feb 12, 2015)

haven't bought anything golf related for 2 days, and getting withdrawal symptoms........

Can you recommend me an indoor putting mat, I like that idea...................

Ps -follow me on @robredmile on twitter for more updates on my progress and witty banter.................


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 12, 2015)

http://www.golfstoreeurope.com/en/Well-Putt-Welling-Putt-Training-Mat/m-7234.aspx


----------



## MendieGK (Feb 12, 2015)

robert.redmile said:



			haven't bought anything golf related for 2 days, and getting withdrawal symptoms........

Can you recommend me an indoor putting mat, I like that idea...................

Ps -follow me on @robredmile on twitter for more updates on my progress and witty banter.................
		
Click to expand...

There are loads available on the interent etc, i dont have a standard putting mat for in the house i am afraid so wouldnt want to say 'get this one'.

However, this is the kind of thing you want - http://www.direct-golf.co.uk/golf_a...9OaFZ3dYfng3wkx1LFGkTDT7fjtqLzYvBsaAvJJ8P8HAQ

Thats quite expensive but i'd imagine as its Callaway its better than the cheap Â£15 one...


----------



## Ethan (Feb 12, 2015)

Haven't read all the previous, so probably repeating many.

The average golfer never gets to single figures. Those that do seldom get there within a year. 

That said, if you have the time and the inclination, then worth a shot. It will take a degree of natural talent, although I played off 8 or 9 for years, so not very much is needed, and the right sort of practice and coaching. I would focus on scoring rather than swinging. That means a reliable tee game and a sharp short game. Find a way of getting the ball in the fairway, then somewhere around the green, learn to chip and putt and you should do well. And play yourself in little games . Try a 3 club challenge, or teeing off with an iron and when practising, concentrate on your bad shots.


----------



## Simbo (Feb 12, 2015)

Working on your putting indoor is largely about mechanics,how the carpet breaks doesn't matter!!  get a putting lesson and try and ingrain good mechanics while in the house, then when you go to the course forget about them and concentrate on learning to read the green and develop good pace. 
Although while I'm practising my putting on the green I use a mirror, it's inky for fine tuning. Trying to learn mechanics and green reading at the same time makes it more difficult. I split mine into 2 seperate parts.


----------



## robert.redmile (Feb 12, 2015)

just bought one - couldn't bring myself to pay the 40 quid for the Callaway one, so spent a tenner on one from e bay.............


----------



## turkish (Feb 12, 2015)

Will watch this with interest! My yearly aim is 28 to 18 which I think will be hard enough


----------



## muttleee (Feb 12, 2015)

MikeH said:



			Been reading this thread with great interest. Really enthused to hear everyones positive comments. Good on the forum, good on Rob. Will be checking in to hear progress!
		
Click to expand...

What's Clive Agran playing off these days..??


----------



## Mr S Dog (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm also a friend of Rob's. I was playing sporadically for a few years before he decided to take it up last year and probably due to his infectious enthusiasm I have decided to have a real go at getting my own game sorted (joined my local golf club last week - I'm setting myself a target of 28 to 18 this year). I get a daily update from him on my way in to work about how his game is improving. He went from having a general interest to being obsessive in a matter of weeks and I have no doubt he seriously believes he can achieve this. A number have said he needs to play with golfers of the level he is looking to get to which unfortunately means I may not be playing as much with him this year.


----------



## Slab (Feb 12, 2015)

robert.redmile said:



			just bought one - couldn't bring myself to pay the 40 quid for the Callaway one, so spent a tenner on one from e bay.............
		
Click to expand...


Get two, if you don't have a putting mat in the office you're not a serious golfer!


----------



## bigslice (Feb 12, 2015)

go for it i did 13  (think i was 24 to 11)in a season in fact it was within a 4 week period. so aye i reckon its achievable:whoo:


----------



## robert.redmile (Feb 13, 2015)

Hi. Big day tomorrow. Course is back on normal yellow tees, and proper greens. Going off at 730 am to get first go at the greens. 

Feeling good, and fairly confident of a good round- will be disappointed if I don't break 90, given how hard I've worked recently - hit around 1000 balls in practice in last week. And looking forward to putting into practice some of Bob rotella's tips about visualization, and confidence. 

48 new balls arrived (titleist pro v1, I nearly passed out when I opened the parcel) plus 2 new books. Outfit is already selected for tomorrow ( grey woollen trouser, white polo, waterproof inner armour jacket, with footjoy city brogues in cream- those shoes are very gentlemanly and set off my outfit just right)

will post my card, and stats tomorrow. Thanks for all the support!


----------



## Nlincsfinest (Feb 13, 2015)

And I have to put up with that for 4 hours. Well maybe more depending on how many of those balls you lose!! Wish me luck chaps!


----------



## ADB (Feb 13, 2015)

robert.redmile said:



			Hi. Big day tomorrow. Course is back on normal yellow tees, and proper greens. Going off at 730 am to get first go at the greens. 

Feeling good, and fairly confident of a good round- will be disappointed if I don't break 90, given how hard I've worked recently - hit around 1000 balls in practice in last week. And looking forward to putting into practice some of Bob rotella's tips about visualization, and confidence. 

48 new balls arrived (titleist pro v1, I nearly passed out when I opened the parcel) plus 2 new books. Outfit is already selected for tomorrow ( grey woollen trouser, white polo, waterproof inner armour jacket, with footjoy city brogues in cream- those shoes are very gentlemanly and set off my outfit just right)

will post my card, and stats tomorrow. Thanks for all the support!
		
Click to expand...

Is is a qualifier, or just practice?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 13, 2015)

robert.redmile said:



			Hi. Big day tomorrow. Course is back on normal yellow tees, and proper greens. Going off at 730 am to get first go at the greens. 

Feeling good, and fairly confident of a good round- will be disappointed if I don't break 90, given how hard I've worked recently - hit around 1000 balls in practice in last week. And looking forward to putting into practice some of Bob rotella's tips about visualization, and confidence. 

48 new balls arrived (titleist pro v1, I nearly passed out when I opened the parcel) plus 2 new books. Outfit is already selected for tomorrow ( grey woollen trouser, white polo, waterproof inner armour jacket, with footjoy city brogues in cream- those shoes are very gentlemanly and set off my outfit just right)

will post my card, and stats tomorrow. Thanks for all the support!
		
Click to expand...

Need to see a piccie of that get up and especially those shoes


----------



## Mr S Dog (Feb 13, 2015)

Good Luck, have an early night tonight. Knapper perhaps you could provide an independent commentary for us.


----------



## robert.redmile (Feb 13, 2015)

No probs with the pics, I will be more than happy to show the attire. (The shoes are world class) ....


----------



## CMAC (Feb 13, 2015)

I havent added anything since post #16.

I reiterate that sentiment and caveat it with this purely personal point of view.

Practice (a lot) but only off grass.
Practice (a lot) your putting, but only on proper putting greens.

Do this and you could surpass 9, do it not and you might reach 9.

Just my 2p's


----------



## robert.redmile (Feb 13, 2015)

I agree with u cmac - it's totally different off mats than off grass, and I sometimes struggle to translate range to course. Putting will become main focus once I can get some day light at the end of day. 

I think I'll shoot high eighties tomoz, given the way I have made progress this last ten days. 

You know, when you just know you've improved? That's how I feel this week.....

#settingmyselfupforafall!


----------



## Siren (Feb 13, 2015)

I hope you do it, be fantastic if you do. Ill follow the others and offer a small donation to the charity of your choice if you make it.

Best of luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 13, 2015)

Good luck mate, another donation to a Charity of your choice if you do it.


----------



## Markw (Feb 13, 2015)

Robert, please don't take this as a criticism or negative, I would like to see you do it but having been in the same position I think you are making it harder for yourself. Firstly the thing to watch out for is trying to hard, I went through spells of this, tried to hard and handicap never moved, played relaxed and put no pressure on myself with no goals and it started coming down again! Secondly, I think you are making it harder to achieve with equipment choice, the xhot driver is not as forgiving as some and you need it on the fairway to get consistent. In my opinion your ball choice is also going to make it harder, nice ball but I've yet to see a higher handicapper that can control a pro v1, it will turn 10yd slice/hook into 25yd slice/hook, I wouldn't play one at 7 as it does just that for me, punishes any side spin imparted on the ball, a good harder mid range ball will serve you better, I use Bridgestone e6 but there are others like the ad333, dx2 etc These little things make the game easier


----------



## Jiggo1983 (Feb 13, 2015)

It's possible but not probable. It's all about having the right round on the right day. I went from taking up the game to single figure in around 18months. But, I had a job where I could play every day, and I did, sometimes twice. 

Focus on putting and short game and the handicap will tumble.


----------



## Duckster (Feb 13, 2015)

robert.redmile said:



			I agree with u cmac - it's totally different off mats than off grass, and I sometimes struggle to translate range to course. Putting will become main focus once I can get some day light at the end of day. 

I think I'll shoot high eighties tomoz, given the way I have made progress this last ten days. 

You know, when you just know you've improved? That's how I feel this week.....

#settingmyselfupforafall!
		
Click to expand...

Hope you do well, but it is gonna be hard.  Really hard.  Damn Hard!  Think of the hardest thing you've ever set yourself to do. Times it by "oh my god how hard is this!" and you're almost there.

So long as you play in enough qualifiers you have a shot, but you need to be hitting under handicap pretty much all season.

Good luck to you.  Be a gladiator and prove that it can be done!


----------



## MadAdey (Feb 14, 2015)

Been following the thread and I'm wondering one thing, where do you see yourself handicap wise? I know your off 25, but in reality should you already be off a lower one, or is 25 a good representation of your current standard? Best tip if your going to achieve this target you have set is to remove the stupid shots and learn to make pars.

Good tip is to use what ever it takes to hit the fairway on par 5s, then hit a 5i or equally comfortable reliable club to leave a short iron to the green. If you can't hit greens with a full 9i then your not even close to getting near single figures. Walk up and 2 putt par. When playing shortish par 4s, again hit something off the tee to make sure your in the fairway and aim to leave a 9i in, walk up 2 putts for a par. 

This is is what people are talking about when they say about the learning to get the ball round effectively. To get to 9 you haven't got to make birdies, so cut out any hero shots and just learn to 2 putt.


----------



## JustOne (Feb 14, 2015)

robert.redmile said:



			Hi - I'm absolutely convinced I can do this. I'm an obsessive by nature, cannot stand losing, and hate to be bad at anything.
		
Click to expand...

It can be done, lots have done it, one of our forumers came close almost by accident... 




*VIRTUOCITY* First handicap (2013)- 24 > 22.8 > 22.9 > 23 > 22.2 > 20.6
(2014)- 20.6 > 20.7 > 19.1 > 18.2 > 15.5 > 15.2 > Rule 23 > 13.4 > 13.5 > 13.6 > 13.7 > 13.1 > 13.2 > 13.3
		
Click to expand...

My take is that you have to learn a lot about the swing, take it all on board and be prepared to relinquish everything you THINK you know about the swing.

If you're stubborn and want to do it 'your way' then you won't be able to do it in the timeframe you are allowing..... many years doing it 'your way' then yes of course you could do it,... possibly.


----------



## guest100718 (Feb 14, 2015)

JustOne said:



			It can be done, lots have done it, one of our forumers came close almost by accident... 



My take is that you have to learn a lot about the swing, take it all on board and be prepared to relinquish everything you THINK you know about the swing.

If you're stubborn and want to do it 'your way' then you won't be able to do it in the timeframe you are allowing..... many years doing it 'your way' then yes of course you could do it,... possibly.
		
Click to expand...

Thats good going, but its still along way from single figures


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 14, 2015)

ESR is going to be a massive help in this quest.


----------



## virtuocity (Feb 14, 2015)

guest100718 said:



			Thats good going, but its still along way from single figures
		
Click to expand...

Williamalex1 will agree that if I had the inclination to practice my short game then I wouldn't have been far off single figures.  A lesson for the OP.


----------



## guest100718 (Feb 14, 2015)

virtuocity said:



			Williamalex1 will agree that if I had the inclination to practice my short game then I wouldn't have been far off single figures.  A lesson for the OP.
		
Click to expand...

every time i have seen these sorts of things they all plateau around 12. I have no reason to think this chap wont either.


----------



## Crow (Feb 14, 2015)

robert.redmile said:



			Hi. Big day tomorrow. Course is back on normal yellow tees, and proper greens. Going off at 730 am to get first go at the greens. 

Feeling good, and fairly confident of a good round- will be disappointed if I don't break 90, given how hard I've worked recently - hit around 1000 balls in practice in last week. And looking forward to putting into practice some of Bob rotella's tips about visualization, and confidence. 

48 new balls arrived (titleist pro v1, I nearly passed out when I opened the parcel) plus 2 new books. Outfit is already selected for tomorrow ( grey woollen trouser, white polo, waterproof inner armour jacket, with footjoy city brogues in cream- those shoes are very gentlemanly and set off my outfit just right)

will post my card, and stats tomorrow. Thanks for all the support!
		
Click to expand...


I'm sorry, you are not going to break 90.

White polo with cream brogues? You'll be lucky to break 100.


----------



## Markw (Feb 14, 2015)

Crow said:



			I'm sorry, you are not going to break 90.

White polo with cream brogues? You'll be lucky to break 100.
		
Click to expand...

Its true, the best amateur golfers are nearly always the scruffiest!


----------



## Imurg (Feb 14, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			ESR is going to be a massive help in this quest.
		
Click to expand...

Yes and No....
Yes - obviously it brings the handicap down quicker
No - it might bring it down too quick so some 0.1's follow. In this quest there's not much room for many 0.1's


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 14, 2015)

More help than hindrance.


----------



## MadAdey (Feb 15, 2015)

Sat at work with time on my hands thinking about how I would approach this. I think this is how I would do it.....

Go get a couple of lessons to get the swing basics correct. I would then identify what my weak area is and just hammer that in the practice area until it sorted, forgetting about parts that aren't too bad. Once that is sorted move onto the next weak area, and so on. 

The reason I say this is unless you have 4/5 hours a day to practice then trying to do everything at the same time will be counterproductive. If your putting a new bathroom in your house you do so one bit at a time, not fit the sink in to the wall, do a bit of tiling, put a new light switch in, remove the old toilet etc etc as nothing ever gets finished.


----------



## guest100718 (Feb 15, 2015)

He'd be better knocking it on the head altogether, you see these "challenge" every year and all they end up 1 of 2 ways. 

They give upp after a few weeks when the realise golf is tough, or they make the whole year but dont get anywhere near thier target.

Either way just take the pressure of and enjoy the game.


----------



## CMAC (Feb 15, 2015)

MadAdey said:



*Sat at work with time on my hands thinking about how I would approach this*. I think this is how I would do it.....

Go get a couple of lessons to get the swing basics correct. I would then identify what my weak area is and just hammer that in the practice area until it sorted, forgetting about parts that aren't too bad. Once that is sorted move onto the next weak area, and so on. 

The reason I say this is unless you have 4/5 hours a day to practice then trying to do everything at the same time will be counterproductive. If your putting a new bathroom in your house you do so one bit at a time, not fit the sink in to the wall, do a bit of tiling, put a new light switch in, remove the old toilet etc etc as nothing ever gets finished.
		
Click to expand...

you a security guard at the Mall? :mmm: 
or clock wrong for you?


----------



## Crow (Feb 15, 2015)

CMAC said:



			you a security guard at the Mall? :mmm: 
or clock wrong for you?
		
Click to expand...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5BL4RNFr58


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 15, 2015)

CMAC said:



			you a security guard at the Mall? :mmm: 
or clock wrong for you?
		
Click to expand...

Lives in the US


----------



## Nlincsfinest (Feb 15, 2015)

Believe me, this chap will not give up


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 15, 2015)

Nlincsfinest said:



			Believe me, this chap will not give up
		
Click to expand...

Sounds admirable - just hope it doesn't suck the enjoyment out of the game and ends up hating golf.

The number one priority we should all have imo in golf is - "enjoyment" - not what your HC is.


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 15, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Lives in the US
		
Click to expand...

California even, so (virtually) max poss time diff!


----------



## CMAC (Feb 15, 2015)

Crow said:



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5BL4RNFr58

Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			Lives in the US
		
Click to expand...




Foxholer said:



			California even, so (virtually) max poss time diff!
		
Click to expand...

yup, I know that chaps, hence the 'Mall' reference :smirk:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 15, 2015)

Nlincsfinest said:



			Believe me, this chap will not give up
		
Click to expand...

Getting a vision of some kind of golfing Terminator. I think MadAdey has a good take though. If some areas, say mid irons are reasonably solid but he can't get out bunkers, then why not tackle that first. Surely a competent all round game will at least start the handicap reduction process and then the OP and the teaching pro can structure practice around the areas not working when he's playing regularly


----------



## MadAdey (Feb 15, 2015)

CMAC said:



			you a security guard at the Mall? :mmm: 
or clock wrong for you?
		
Click to expand...

No, unfortunately working graveyard shift on the flight line at Van Nuys airport. There are some advantages though, Paul Mcartney popped through the other night and going to meet lots of top celebs this weekend with the oscars being on.


----------

